# تعلم القياسات والرسم بالحاسب (الاوتوكاد) وعلم المواد وضبط الجودة



## حمد المبارك (8 يناير 2010)

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/quality/

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/ 

القياسات والرسم بالحاسب (الاوتوكاد) 
وعلم المواد وضبط الجودة .


- أرجو بان يستفيد الجميع من هذا الموقع ،،،،،،،،
والشكر الجزيل والتقدير الكبير للدكتور / محمد أحمد عيشوني القائم على هذا الموقع 
وبارك الله فيه وفيه جهوده . 
​


----------

